# Diamond the Alaskan Klee Kai



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Today my 15 year long wait finally ended. Meet Diamond the toy size Alaskan Klee Kai:

Introducing DIAMOND!!! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

On Wednesday Diamond left her home in Kansas, flew to Colorado then down to Texas where she spent the night then to England on Friday. Sadly I could not collect her on Friday as I got a phone call saying that she had the wrong worming treatment so she would have to have that and be collected 24 hours later so I collected her today at 12:55pm.

Though I had seen lots of videos of her and photos nothing prepares you for the surge of excitement you feel the second you see your dog for the first time in the flesh. . . Especially not when you have waited as many years as I have. The second Mel brought her out I could have jumped for joy but I didn't as Diamond looked quite worried and I had been told she was very skittish in kennels. 

Diamond has not even been home for 24 hours and she had warmed up to all of us, even the foxes which I did not think would happen as Klee Kai, like Huskies have a high prey drive but no, not Diamond. The second Diamond saw Sapphire the arctic fox she ran up to her and kisses her! Right on the nose!:2thumb:

Earlier I look Diamond for a short walk and she kept looking up at me and smiling :flrt:. I love her so much!

Now just to sort out her gas haha. From the moment we met her till. . . Well now she seems to be passing wind all the time and it's a bit cold to have the windows open :lol2:. I am sure it is just from all the stress though. 

Eeeek! I am just so happy!!

-
Elina 


Introducing DIAMOND!!! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im delighted you eventually managed to get your little dog, she was well worth the wait, shes adorable:flrt:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

And boy have we heard about it on FB lol

She's gorgeous! I'm sure the gas will pass (he says, cringing at the smell his Akita just made!)

Congratulations to all


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I mean this in a nice way but Wow that is a strange looking little dog. I bet you will be driven mad by people asking what kind of cross it is.

What size is she expected to be? you know in comparison to a breed we would have heard of.

A long way off down a health testing road I am sure, but are you considering bringing in a male and starting a UK line of them?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh she's lovely


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She's gorgeous and I'm delighted for you that You've finally achieved your ambition. 

You haven't said how old she is? She is leggier than I expected her to be, but that could be because of her age and growth spurts, but she's very pretty.

The gas could just be a temporary problem, due to all the recent changes in her life getting her a bit stressed, I'm sure it'll settle down.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Kare said:


> I mean this in a nice way but Wow that is a strange looking little dog. I bet you will be driven mad by people asking what kind of cross it is.
> 
> What size is she expected to be? you know in comparison to a breed we would have heard of.
> 
> A long way off down a health testing road I am sure, but are you considering bringing in a male and starting a UK line of them?


Well so far everyone has thought she is a husky puppy hehe. I don't think the picture I took anywhere near does her justice as I was sat on the floor so had to aim up to take the photo so she looks even more leggy then she is oops!
Here is one her old owner took of her:

Diamond by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Diamond is 1 year 1 month old so bar filling out she is pretty much full grown I am told.



> They come in three sizes based on their height:
> Toy size Alaskan Klee Kai are up to and including 33 cm (13 inches).
> Miniature Alaskan Klee Kai are over 33 cm high and up to 38 cm (15 inches) high.
> Standard Alaskan Klee Kai are over 38 cm high and up to 43 cm (17 inches) high.


Diamond is a toy size so the top one. I took a photo of her next to my papillon:

Sprite and Diamond by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

I will measure her tomorrow if I can get her to stay still. 

There are already breeders in the UK but generally their COI is very high with there being so few so I really wanted to avoid those dogs and get my own so there was a lower chance of a genetic defect popping up. I do plan to bring in a boyfriend for her and the other dogs in the UK when she has been health tested. Temperament wise she is perfect!

-
Elina


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

She's beautiful, you must be thrilled


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's amazing, seeing her beside Sprite. In the photos on her own she look nowhere near as small as she actually is. Maybe the leg length was emphasised by the angle you took the photo.

She's awesomly pretty though! :flrt:


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

she looks loverly!
Can i ask do they breed true? I was looking at pic a while ago when someone mentioned them to me and some looked like mini husies (which ive read there ment to) then others just lookd like pom or chi crosses, but i supose it depends on who is breeding them as im sure many people have jumped on mixing other things to get get a simmaler look and just calling it the same to cash in.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

What a scrummy face!! :flrt: So elegant and smiley!


----------



## Maia666 (Mar 2, 2012)

Aww she is incredibly cute!! Well done on achieving your wish


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

PPVallhunds said:


> she looks loverly!
> Can i ask do they breed true? I was looking at pic a while ago when someone mentioned them to me and some looked like mini husies (which ive read there ment to) then others just lookd like pom or chi crosses, but i supose it depends on who is breeding them as im sure many people have jumped on mixing other things to get get a simmaler look and just calling it the same to cash in.


I was looking down the breed creators website and get the gist they do not breed true, there was wide spread culling of those that did not look how they wished them to.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats Elina!

Diamond is beautifully marked! Stunning :2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Kare said:


> I was looking down the breed creators website and get the gist they do not breed true, there was wide spread culling of those that did not look how they wished them to.


In the beginning they were not perfect but you cannot expect them to be in the beginning of a new breed of dog. Yes, there was culling in the beginning as the Klee Kai was not even a rare breed before Linda Spurlin, she created them from a mix of Nordic breeds. Now all dogs born in a litter do look like Klee Kai just sometimes you get ones that are fully white which can be registered but cannot be bred from the same as now and then they will grow to being oversized which, the same applies to but at the end of they day they do still all look like Klee Kai.

-Elina


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

so there allmost there then with them. Is there any plans to get them acepted by the AKC or are they allready on there. Any plans for our kc? Or do they want to advoid it as i know i read with one of the wolf look a like breeds (cant rember which) they were saying in an artical that they didnt want to have them kc registered and shown.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

PPVallhunds said:


> so there allmost there then with them. Is there any plans to get them acepted by the AKC or are they allready on there. Any plans for our kc? Or do they want to advoid it as i know i read with one of the wolf look a like breeds (cant rember which) they were saying in an artical that they didnt want to have them kc registered and shown.


The breeders in the US are torn; half of them seem to want them to be accepted and the other half don't. They are already accepted by the UKC so are already being shown and winning titles. I plan in time to take Diamond over to the US and show her as she is a little stunner but it wont be for a long while as she did not like her trip here. 

Today was Harry and Elspeth's birthday so the girls decided to kidnap some of their gifts! 

TOYZ! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

What a little cutie! I'd never have thought she was so small, amazing to see her beside your papillon


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Some more pics of my girls (the non foxy ones). 


Walkies by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

I took them to the pet store today to get some more of the food Diamond likes (she is SUCH a picky eater!) and as they were both so good I got them some toys. 

Diamond and her toys by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Diamond and her toys by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
Sprite was too fast to photograph as she was throwing her tennis ball and rope around. 

Diamond pulled a funny face and the wind blew:

Diamond and her toys by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Okay really she had a toy in her mouth and her lip rolled up and then it stayed there :lol2:.
-
Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Diamond playing with Callie the fox. Diamond makes Callie look huge haha!
The Alaskan klee kai and the fox - YouTube

The fox and the AKK by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
-Elina


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

She's stunning  I've been eagerly awaiting pictures and the video is really cute. Did it cost a lot to get her imported over here?


----------



## XOX (Feb 18, 2012)

ooh she is so cute, she looks sorta like a Basenji or a fox...
Good luck with her


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

samurai said:


> She's stunning  I've been eagerly awaiting pictures and the video is really cute. Did it cost a lot to get her imported over here?


Oddly enough I cannot even remember. It sounds odd but I was stressed about it for so long that now she is here it's like my brain has evicted all the figures haha. 

Let me check my e-mail. . . 
Okay her flight was $659.00 but atop of that were the clearance fees which were $567.00 then we had tax upon arrival in the UK and smaller fees like the travel crate, documentation, special micro chip, jabs and all that so, in short is was quite expensive but she is worth every penny :2thumb:.

The only video I have uploaded so far has been this one The Alaskan klee kai and the fox - YouTube but when I can I shall upload more. 
-Elina


----------



## Samiwolton (Jul 10, 2011)

I think i may be in love, she is beautiful, and i love her name


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Diamond and her best buddy Sapphire the Arctic fox:
Arctic fox playing with an Alaskan Klee Kai - YouTube
-Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

My girls (the domesticated ones hehe):

Besties! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
-Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

X-mas card Elves by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

LOVE!

Me and my boyfriend want a Klee Kai when we have our own place! He originally wanted a Husky, but I convinced him a Klee Kai is better


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ah, bless them both - they are beautiful!! :flrt:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

The non foxy fur kids enjoying the snow:


Sno! Dilly by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Sno! Dilly by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Sno! Dilly by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Sno! Sprite by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Piglett was outside too but he was rolling in the snow so got no good photos of him. He was to busy making 'snow Pigs' hehe. And Mangrel was too busy chasing my friends dog. 
-Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Photos of Dilly Diamond's first holiday since joining the Flashman family. 
Facebook

-Elina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What brilliant photos and Sprite & Dilly looked like they had a brilliant time. I'm assuming it was an American Kennel Club fun show you were at??

I sighed with envy all the way through those photos, because my son Iain only lives 30 mile from Turnberry and I love Croy Beach! :sad:

And you've coloured your hair! :lol2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Turnberry is so very beautiful! I really loved it there as did the girls. I think I shall have to envy your son too hehe. 

Yes it was the UK breed clubs fun day so we had loads of fun games and I never thought Dilly would do any of them but she was quite good! She normally is only fully confident at home but she was so happy!

Sprite got to compete too. In the doggy dash something I thought she would win hands down as she is the fastest little thing she seemed to think she was on the catwalks of Milan as she just casually walked the "dash" smiling with her tail right up as she was the centre of attention lol. 

Oh and yes, my hairdresser dyed my hair dark red. . . it stayed dark for like 2 days maybe then it went kind of. . . well you saw it, ginger lol. 

Next time you visit your son you should SO stay at the Turnberry, it is just soooo nice and the staff are sweet as can be. The food is some of the best I have ever had and the spa is SOOOOO nice! (Apparently the golf is pretty good too hehehe). 

I can't wait for next time! 

-Elina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Sorry I don't think I could afford that - when I'm that close to him I stay at Chateau Iain - it's cheaper :lol2:

Red is a very difficult colour to keep, as it washes out so easily. My hairdresser has started using a new brand of colours and the red is amazing. I have red highlights put in my hair and often they've washed out by 3 weeks and totally disappeared by 5, but the red she used on my hair last time is still there, clear to see and it was done before Christmas!

I bet you thoroughly enjoyed the opportunity of letting Dilly off leash to have a good run around! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Must be so nice to be able to stay up there for free! 

Okay you don't need to stay at the Turnberry but you MUST go for a meal or even a bar 'snack'. This is a bar snack:

Soft chocolate at the Turnberry by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

It's a soft chocolate bar with coconut sorbet mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

-Elina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mmmmm indeed!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

SO glad I got a new camera, you can properly see how pretty Dilly is now! 


Dilly Diamond in the snow by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Dilly Diamond in the snow by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

She was pretending to be a real snow dog, I mean she was born in Alaska and everything but right after I took her photo she was curled up in my coat and is now in her HEATED dog bed hehehe. 
-Elina


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Stunning little girl. it wasn't until I saw the pic of her and sprite that I realised how tiny she is. What an adorable girl. 

Life ambition - check!

How is Mr Elina (say hi from me), Audrey and the gang?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Nix said:


> Stunning little girl. it wasn't until I saw the pic of her and sprite that I realised how tiny she is. What an adorable girl.
> 
> Life ambition - check!
> 
> How is Mr Elina (say hi from me), Audrey and the gang?


Hey Nix, I TOTALLY missed this reply!
Everyone is well thanks, how are you? 

While I am here would you all please follow the link below and click 'like' on the photo of Dilly being the April fool for the photo to be in the UKAKK calender next year (as April of coarse)! Thanks in advance! -Elina 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=553288691369058&set=oa.557458727608070&type=1&theater


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

On December 24th 2013 we FINALLY added our male Alaskan klee kai to our family. 
This had been a long road for us. There were so many dogs that we almost got but that then had one or other issues which prevented us be it the dog having no papers, turning out not to be breed/show quality, less reputable breeders letting us down, a girl we were to get had to have her emergency spay but most commonly our problem was males having no "family jewels" or "not winning the ball game" as the breeders put it. 

Jäger had none of the above problems. He has everything and is everything I could ever want in a little boy for Dilly so when I was chosen from a long list of people to have him I was beyond over joyed! 
He arrived to us from California on Christmas eve. Audrey had literally no idea! Mr Elina had managed to concoct a tale about having to go to Heathrow airport as one of his Christmas presents for me had not arrived and as it was a giant Eeyore plush he had to collect it in person from the airport. . . . Now in a normal family driving to the airport to collect a bear may seem mad, more mad still that a 28yr old wanted some giant Eeyore but somehow he made it believable and I think it was because Mr Elina himself was so very excited. 

So off in the car we went. Audrey believed she was meant to be keeping this Eeyore a secret from me and that her and Mr Elina were actually the ones with this big secret. . . 

When we got to the Animal arrivals center Mr Elina told her that with it being Christmas eve this was where all the packages had been sent so when they came out with a Klee Kai puppy you should have seen her face! She burst out crying as she could not contain her joy that she finally had HER AKK. 

He has grown SO much!!
-Elina 


Jäger before and after by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
And here are some photos of him growing up:

Jäger 1 week by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger 2 weeks by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger 2 weeks by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger 3 weeks by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger 4 weeks by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger 5 weeks by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger 6 weeks by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger 7 weeks by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger 12 weeks by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger 12 weeks by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger Christmas day by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger Christmas day by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger Christmas day by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger 6 months old by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Jäger 6 months old by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh my Elina - he's gorgeous! :flrt:

Audrey looks so pleased with herself and so she should be - she's a very lucky girl! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi everyone! Dilly and Jager were wondering if you guys would be so kind as to click on the following links and "Like" their photos. They really want to take up modeling . http://bit.ly/1jIf2Us http://bit.ly/1l35Byu
-Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

It has been ages since I have been on here! 
So loads has happened like baby Jager grew into this amazing looking creature:
Jager and his blankie by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

He became a Dad to four amazing pups with one of his girlfriends named Jinx:
Jinx and Jager babies by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Dilly is still as beautiful as always: 
Dilly summer 2014 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

And baby Twyla joined us all the way from Canada!:
Twyla by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

So what has everyone else been up to?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Same old, same old Elena.

Skye is still a pain in the posterior, but we've been doing lots of group dog walks which have helped a lot with his dog/fear aggression and he now understand dog language better and manages to avoid confrontations instead of starting them! I lost my last 2 cats this summer. Cadbury & Purrdy, brother and sister and they both died within 5 weeks of each other. So for the first time in 30 years there are no cats in my house.

I still watch your videos on You Tube and loved watching the Klee Kai's playing with Akiko. Jager has indeed grown into a handsome dog and Twyla is gorgeous!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

*Still in love with red pup*


----------

